# Profile Editing?



## Nytsom (12 Feb 2018)

I've changed my Avatar but cannot find a way to edit and update my profile.. How is it done?


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2018)

hover the mouse, on your name , top right next to inbox and alerts, this creates a drop down menu click on my profile page at the top of that menu


----------



## Brandane (12 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> hover the mouse, on your name , top right next to inbox and alerts, this creates a drop down menu click on my profile page at the top of that menu


But ...... to edit profile, confusingly, it can't be done on the profile page! You have to go to "personal details" (top of left column after hovering mouse over user name in top right of home page). Once edited, remember to click "save changes" at bottom of page.


----------



## Nytsom (12 Feb 2018)

Brandane said:


> But ...... to edit profile, confusingly, it can't be done on the profile page! You have to go to "personal details" (top of left column after hovering mouse over user name in top right of home page). Once edited, remember to click "save changes" at bottom of page.
> 
> View attachment 395572
> 
> ...



Thanks.. got it done


----------



## largeandlovely (14 Mar 2019)

How do you change your profile name, I have been warned about using my real name on here!!


----------



## roadrash (14 Mar 2019)

I think that's a job for the mods...if you send one of them a private message they will help


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Mar 2019)

Indeed it is. Use the 'Contact Us' link (it's at the bottom right) and a Mod will sort that out


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Mar 2019)

*Mod note:*

Sorted.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Mar 2019)

Sorry - forgot to add that I'd sorted the username issue...


----------

